# Robben Ford live



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Just discovered these dates yesterday. Almost too late

Aug 9: Gravenhurst, ON
Aug 10: Kitchener Blues Fest

I'll be in Kitchener


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Killer line up in KW.

Saturday headliners include Joe Louis Walker & Marcia Ball.

Sunday aft is James Anthony (shout out to a fantastic local player), Bobby Bland, Smokin' Joe Kubek & B'Nois King.

It's free & drinks are reasonably priced. I'm here all wknd if any GCers want to meet up.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going just to see Too Slim and the Taildraggers.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Weather's not looking too promising. Will the main downtown venue be tented, or uncovered like last year?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

The Main stage is in the open but the Clock Tower Stage and the BIA stages are in big tents.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I was in Gravenhurst last night, first row right in front of Robben. Without going into details. Robben was in fine form, the whole band was. Great show, I'd see him as often as he would appear. 

Bob


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Robben's on the uncovered main stage, hope the weather holds.

I'd like to know what schmuck scheduled Taj Mahal & Bobby Bland at the same time. To quote Mssrs. Bland & Baraccus, "I pity the fool".


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Excellent sound, A-list talent, easy access, lots of parking....kudos to K-W for putting on a great event! 

Robben and the 2nd guitarist/singer (IIRC his name was something Stiffler) both played blonde 60s Teles and had fantastic tone. Stinging yet fat (ya gotta love a RW board on a Tele), a nice change of pace from the silky smooth hollowbody into a Dumble one normally associates with him. Based on his studio albums, I was expecting something much more "uptown", but Robben's tone and the set list was a very pleasant surprise. Fantastic version of "I've Got A Mind To Give Up Living" and an interesting funky take on "Travelling Riverside Blues".

Stiffler was no slouch either, he took some great solos and had a voice remeniscent of SRV. I bet his mom is proud......


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

A long time fan of Robben - must have been great to see him live!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks to sproul07 for the heads up - I would have been upset to have missed it. Great show.
Both guitars were going into Super Reverbs and Twins. Volker Strifler is a great player and singer : Official VSB website

Fun trivia fact : guitar players on Jennifer Warnes' song "First We Take Manhattan" were Robben Ford and Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

No problem everyone. Was there in Kitchener and was very happy with Robben's playing. The setlist was a little surprising as he didn't play alot of his more well known songs, but he was still playing great. Played his Tele the entire show


----------

